# Redheelerdog's Original Barbecue Sauce



## redheelerdog (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is a vinegar / tomato sauce that I have been making for years that I thought I would share.

It is tangy and really good, I love it on all BBQ.













RHD Sauce.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2017


















RHD Sauce 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2017


















RHD Sauce3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been looking for a vinegar/tomato sauce for a while.

Maybe it's just me, but 1 cu of Worsty seems like it would overpower all the other ingredients.

But I'm definitely going to give it a try!

Thanks for sharing it John!

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I've been looking for a vinegar/tomato sauce for a while.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but 1 cu of Worsty seems like it would overpower all the other ingredients.
> 
> ...


Al I was just thinking the same thing

John I am going to try this,how long does it last in the fridge?

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 7, 2017)

I've had it in the fridge for months. It also works stored in the freezer.


----------



## disco (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm in and will give it a try. Thanks for the recipe! Point.

Disco


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2017)

I am in as well, When I get home in spring there is a mile long list....... Thx for sharing with us. Charlie Point


----------



## b-one (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll be trying it sometime as well,thanks for sharing!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks good to me.   Gonna try it.


----------

